# Sony NEX 5T and 18-55mm lens.



## Soocom1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Sony NEX 5T and 18-55mm lens.  Is this setup worth it? 

I am thinking seriously about going mirrorless, but I am wondering if this is a good set up to begin with? 

Anyone with experience? 

If I do, it will be possibly used for a wedding. I like that the viewfinder pops up like an old TLR, and am curious to the end results. 

Input please.


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 13, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Sony NEX 5T and 18-55mm lens.  Is this setup worth it?
> 
> I am thinking seriously about going mirrorless, but I am wondering if this is a good set up to begin with?
> 
> ...


That's really old tech man, I don't know if it would be wise if you have those kinds of asperations. It's fine if just want something to learn on and have a really tight budget. The NEX 5T is very early mirrorless tech, you really need a EVF if your trying to shoot any event photography.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Dec 13, 2019)

I'd at least go up to the a5000.


----------

